# Benzos and caffeine???



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

Am going to either take my Klonopin or Xanax tommorrow as I will be around a lot of people for the games here and I don't want the SA, but I also don't want to feel tired and non-talkative all day like benzos make me feel sometimes... if I drink red bull or some other caffeine drink with the benzo will the tired feeling go away and make me functional without anxiety or will it brink back my anxiety???

Thanks


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Will this (+ with -) offset this (+ with -)? Yes, it probably will. I take adderall (a CII prescription stimulant) and klonopin together, and they offset eachother; leaving me with more motivation than my norm while lowering the adderall induced anxiety. The only way to really know is to find out for yourself by testing this combination out.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Exactly, some people find caffeine exacerbates their anxiety, I find it has little effect. It does help if I feel sedated on benzos. I would try like 50/50 regular/decaf blend if you're unsure and keep drinking it until you feel more energy. Have you never had caffeine while on a benzo before?


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

I took .5 mg of xanax before meeting with a client today and then drank a 20 oz coke zero... felt like I had reduced anxiety but not tired so it worked out well...

It's gonna be a little more involved tommorrow though because I will be in a bar with a large group of people... :um


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Just beware, coffee has a lot more caffeine than soda. A medium Starbuck's coffee has like 330mg of caffeine vs. 35mg for a 12oz coke. I do find if I drink like 500mg+ of caffeine it makes me more anxious.


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

No way I could ever drink a starbucks coffee... last time I did that I wanted to hide in the bathroom in my office all day... felt like I was being stared at by everybody...


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

If you consume much caffeine you need a higher benzo-dose to stay calm. Xanax isn't very sedating by the way.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

NOESCAPE said:


> No way I could ever drink a starbucks coffee... last time I did that I wanted to hide in the bathroom in my office all day... felt like I was being stared at by everybody...


I know it is pretty embarrassing to admit you're a Starbucks drinking yuppy...oh you're referring to the caffeine content :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I take amphetamines and benzos. They work great together


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

so yesterday went pretty well... no SA...

It seems the correct combo for me is 2mg xanax / 2 - 16 oz rockstar energy drinks / 3 beers

By the way I am 6'4" 260 lbs if that makes a difference...

Had a great time... thanks for the advice


----------

